# Anyone been Muley hunting in LMNG?



## nitwit (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi all,
Has anyone been bowhunting for mulies in the Little Missouri National Grasslands? I'm going there for four days right at the end of October. I have read that deer numbers are down - did you find that to be true? How is the traffic from all the oil field work? Did you see many nice deer?
Any comments on your hunt(s) would be much appreciated.
Thanks,
Nitwit


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Oil field traffic SUCKS! Numbers are down. Was out 5 days earlier this month.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Was out for a couple days in late September. Hit a deer on the way out so my trip got cut short, but numbers did seem to be down. I actually saw as many whitetail as mule deer which is unusual. My last day I did spot about 5 bucks from one vantage point but at anywhere from 3/4 to over a mile away I wasn't able to relocate them when I got to the areas where they disappeared. I think 2 hard winters and lots of coyotes (and lions) have beat them down. They are there you just have to work really hard to find them. Spotting from the vehicle like many guys I saw isn't gonna cut it.

Traffic isn't that bad off the main roads but all the roads are beat to snot.


----------



## nitwit (Dec 18, 2004)

In case anyone is interested, we hunted pretty hard for 3.5 days. I would say that overall the deer numbers were down maybe 60% over the last several years. We did, however, see a handful of VERY nice bucks - my partner missed a good shot at a decent 3x3. We saw LOTS of coyotes, the usual number of pronghorn, and a family of 11 big horn sheep. Three of the rams had about 3/4 curl. I RARELY see sheep - it was a real treat. What we didn't see was very many of the dog-sized deer.
There was quite a few new drilling/storage facilities, two right near my favorite spot - kind of disappointing.
Overall, it was still a good trip, even though I didn't even nock an arrow, but it wasn't as good as I've gotten accustomed to.
Nitwit


----------

